# Help!!!!



## One in a million (Jul 31, 2016)

Just started my second cycle and of course asked the few I know on this cycle. 1-2 wk 50/50 dbol drol  daily. 3-5 150/150 mg daily, just dropped it today also 250 cyp,150 tren ,250 eq, twice a week. Looking stacking some Master at some point. Problem is no appetite and have only gained about 4lbs


----------



## brazey (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

